# Bersa mags



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Are the firestorm mags the same as the Bersa thunder 380 mags


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Should work....also MecGar is good........just stay away from "ProMags".


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Higgy Baby said:


> Should work....also MecGar is good........just stay away from "ProMags".


Thanks good to know I got two original equipment mags on line new for 50 bucks I don’t think that’s bad free shipping also but I will keep mecgar in mind for the next time


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Javbike said:


> Thanks good to know I got two original equipment mags on line new for 50 bucks I don’t think that’s bad free shipping also but I will keep mecgar in mind for the next time


Actually, not a bad price.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> Actually, not a bad price.


Actually the ad was a little misleading they were pro mags for that price I returned them no problem and got 2 oem still in the Bersa original package for 92.00 including shipping that’s more like it 50 looked too good to true anyway it all worked out


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Javbike said:


> Actually the ad was a little misleading they were pro mags for that price I returned them no problem and got 2 oem still in the Bersa original package for 92.00 including shipping that’s more like it 50 looked too good to true anyway it all worked out


Welp, seeing as though the OEM Bersa magazines are as rare as a Unicorn, I would have ponied up the money too. Besides, with three magazines, you should be set for a while.


----------

